# my 98 200sx



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

picture is not the greatest...i will take better pictures this week-end...


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

Nice :thumbup: all you need is some stealth or amber corners and the back bumper to complete Kit

Sweet ride


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks clean
not my style
but I gotta give some respect on a clean ride


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i like it but you need to finish up the body kit.. misporportionate


----------



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys...
yeah i am looking for stealth corners...but no luck..
i got a good deal on the seperate parts of the body kit but it didn't come with the back bumper...looking for a deal on a back bumper though


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm sure you already know you need to finish off the kit to make it flow better. I'm definitely diggin' it though! Let's see a list of your mods..




_ps- welcome and enjoy your stay :thumbup:_


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I like it! Looks stubby up front


----------



## harris0n (Nov 27, 2003)

what bumper is that?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

SONiCBOOM said:


> Thanks guys...
> yeah i am looking for stealth corners...but no luck..
> i got a good deal on the seperate parts of the body kit but it didn't come with the back bumper...looking for a deal on a back bumper though


Ask Liu for the corners www.liuspeedtuning.com
Nice and clean ride


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

very nice ride .. in my opinion you should get the crystal corners and crystal headlight to give it that nice clean look. stealth corners i used to have but are temp discontinued due to some technical issues with them.


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

nice ride


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

harris0n said:


> what bumper is that?


 its the R34


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

beautiful color


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Very Nice!, not my style side skirts (kinda throws the side body molding lines off a little), but you deserve props for the hard work... keep it up :thumbup: 

anything under the hood?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> beautiful color


looks like the same color as mine, just shaded in that pic.. sometimes it looks green , sometimes it looks gold, some times it looks like that...lol... Nissan called it Timber Frost... hard to tell in that photo...could be wrong


----------



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

it is the R34 bumper i'm pretty happy with the work they did but they couldn't match the paint quite right (my car was faded) so they repainted the whole car it is timber frost...as for performance mods...not much...

custom intake
vibrant exhaust
halo lights
streetglow underbody lights (hot pink)
pace setter short shifter
BSA 18 inch rims
eibach lowering springs
pioneer head, 2-10 inch pioneer subs,rockford fosgate amp

i'm not sure what i'm going to do next...we are concentrating on my boyfriends car right now so mine is on hold for now...
thanks again 
Sally


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hot pink neon lights?


----------



## SONiCBOOM (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah...i like pink...it's definately a girl car...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Sorry, he's a bit slow. LOL, just kiddin'. Always glad to have another girlie join our crew. Welcome, and remember, don't take things too seriously here or you'll get burnt. :thumbup:


I knew I saw a pink decal on the windshield..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Pink Neon against Timber Frost... Well I'll give you credit for originality, but you lose the credit for color blindness...lol


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

^lol

No matter how convinced you are that this guy is mean, he's definitely one of the best here. Very smart too!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> ^lol
> 
> No matter how convinced you are that this guy is mean, he's definitely one of the best here. Very smart too!


yea, but watch out for chimmike!!!!!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

pink and sewer green/puke gold?.. Hmmmmmmm... might as well put like. Yellow lights with my sperm white 200sx

oh, but good car, i have been waiting to see that front bumper for a while.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Chuck said:


> sewer green/puke gold?


watch it now....haha


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> ^lol
> 
> No matter how convinced you are that this guy is mean, he's definitely one of the best here. Very smart too!



haha yeah I get accused of being mean a lot, sorry... funny, when I say things it's mean, When Kojima says the same stuff it's not mean, it's enlightening...haha.. ::shrug:: 

I have opinions like everyone else, doesn't make them any better than anyone elses.

I do have the tendency of showing passion when I see people handing out bad information on here or trying to push their opinion as fact with no data to back it up.. probably my biggest pet pev...

apologies on high jacking the thread...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yea, but watch out for chimmike!!!!!


why what did he do now?? lol, Wanna a talk about a history of being mean.. Chimmike has us all beat...haha, but he has changed his ways so to speak as of late.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Chimmike has this list of people and when he sees that they post he hunts them down and closes there threads HAHA j/p


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

My suggestion for the next mod would be to get the syndicate eyebrows in fiberglass and paint em to match the car.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

right after you get the back bumper that is...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> right after you get the back bumper that is...


cant agree more ! tha car still looks really hot ! nice work :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

very clean, Stealth corners are the way to go. Jus buy some clear ones, pop them open and paint the reflectors black.

Now that we know you're a chick, we gotta see some pix of you. (and the car )


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i like the side skirts and rims, but IMO the front bumper is too busy for such a car. complement the smooth lines with a smooth kit. Looks good none the less


----------

